# Figure This one out (If you can.)



## 911 (Nov 13, 2020)

A man of about 35 y/o was standing in his kitchen drinking a glass of water All of a sudden, the window over the sink cracked and exploded and the man laid dead on the floor. Upon investigation, the Coroner's "preliminary" report stated manner of death as "Natural Causes." 

Because of his age, they did an autopsy and found a bullet in his brain. The Coroner did not originally see it because the bullet entered his skull at his hairline with no bleeding. Although improbable of happening, not impossible. 

At the end of investigation, the Investigators concluded that the man had no enemies. No motives were found, no large insurance policies and nothing worth of value to be gained by anyone. His wife did not have a lover or an admirer. Everyone in the home, in the neighborhood and at work got along with him and him with them. 

Who done it? How did they do it? Why did they do it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

Love these crime solves, 911!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

It was a drive-by shooting at the wrong house?

The man had the bullet in his brain for a long time. That day, someone threw a baseball through the window and it hit the spot where the bullet was by accident?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

A stray bullet from a hunter?

Completely accidental.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A stray bullet from a hunter?
> 
> Completely accidental.


My guess too.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

Never thought of hunting, no background in that activity, but it sounds plausible.


----------



## rgp (Nov 14, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> My guess too.




 Mine as well.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 14, 2020)

...a carefully crafted case of suicide, intended to look like an accident in order to avoid the stigma.

OK, maybe not.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

Was a weapon ever found?

Maybe he wasn't even shot to death. Bullets can be lodged in strange places. We were not told the cause of death. People can die of heart attacks when young, too


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2020)

I think part of an autopsy involves dissecting the brain.  A bullet would be found then, or maybe during x-ray.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2020)

Maybe just random evil people shooting at houses.  That has happened here.  I can't imagine even a preliminary report of "natural causes."  Windows don't just up and break.  Seems to me pretty obvious that if the window broke and the guy standing in front of it suddenly dies that some sort of missile came through the window and killed him.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

The butler did it.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 14, 2020)

Since I know nothing of how a bullet enters through glass, any guess I'd make would be ignorant.  
Radish Rose said it could have been lodged in his brain for a long time.  This sounds feasible.
Bowing out of this one, 911!

But I love these!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Since I know nothing of how a bullet enters through glass, any guess I'd make would be ignorant.
> Radish Rose said it could have been lodged in his brain for a long time.  This sounds feasible.
> Bowing out of this one, 911!
> 
> But I love these!  Keep em coming!


If I may, Gaer, seeing how RR, guessed it could have been the butler, my answer for you is, it was the maid!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

I give up now. @911 please solve the mystery!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Let's ask the Coroner, lol.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Let's ask the Coroner, lol.....


Now why didn't I think of that! LOL!


----------



## 911 (Nov 15, 2020)

OK, sorry to leave you hanging. Been busy the past few days. Some of you were close to the 'exact' answer, but here's the rest of the story.

On one of those in-service days for teachers, two-14 y/o boys were looking for something to do on that day and as most 14 y/o boys do, they got themselves into some trouble. The one boy's father had just bought a new rifle and his son thought the 2 of them should take the gun and try it out. 

They loaded the gun and as they walked around the sparsely populated little town looking for something to shoot at, the one boy said, "Hey, let's shoot at that street light," which was maybe 50 yards away. They each took a few shots until 1 of the shots hit the light and breaking it. At that point, they both took off for the hills. 

The neighbor of the man that was shot in the head happened to be outside working in his yard when he heard his neighbor's window break. He knew that his neighbor was home that day and he thought he should go check on him, in case there was an accident or to at least find out why his window broke for no apparent reason. (He never heard the rifle fire the shot.) 

 After the neighbor didn't answer the door, he went around to the back of the house and found that the patio door was unlocked, so he entered the house. That's when he found his neighbor lying on the kitchen floor. After the police were called to the residence and later found out that the man had been 'shot' and his death was not caused by natural causes, the police began to canvass the neighborhood asking the neighbors if they saw or heard anything suspicious. One of the town's residents told the cop that he did see 2 boys walking down the street carrying a rifle. He knew the one boy, so the cops went to that boy's house and questioned him and that's when they found out that the boys were shooting blindly and without thinking at a street light. 

It was further deduced that one of the bullets that was fired from the rifle probably went through the window and striking the man in the head. Later, a ballistics' report confirmed that the bullet in the man's head was fired from the boy's rifle. A very tragic event, to say the least. 

Like we always say, "What goes up will come down." And to think, in some countries, they celebrate holidays or special events by firing their guns into the air. Idiots.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2020)

Two 14 year olds. Randomly shooting. How awful and how stupid they are.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

911 said:


> OK, sorry to leave you hanging. Been busy the past few days. Some of you were close to the 'exact' answer, but here's the rest of the story.
> 
> On one of those in-service days for teachers, two-14 y/o boys were looking for something to do on that day and as most 14 y/o boys do, they got themselves into some trouble. The one boy's father had just bought a new rifle and his son thought the 2 of them should take the gun and try it out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the story and conclusion 911. 

These really make for great - what happened, whodunit cases!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

911 said:


> OK, sorry to leave you hanging. Been busy the past few days. Some of you were close to the 'exact' answer, but here's the rest of the story.
> 
> On one of those in-service days for teachers, two-14 y/o boys were looking for something to do on that day and as most 14 y/o boys do, they got themselves into some trouble. The one boy's father had just bought a new rifle and his son thought the 2 of them should take the gun and try it out.
> 
> ...


"_Idiots_", my sentiment to a T, 911.


----------



## 911 (Nov 15, 2020)

The last story is also true and happened in Colorado Springs. Maybe it can be found on the Internet.
BTW, I may have confused the story a bit, but the facts are for sure.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

911 said:


> The last story is also true and happened in Colorado Springs. Maybe it can be found on the Internet.


With these and other stories posted here, I like to approach the case with no outside influence, relying solely on my own hunch as to what transpired.

Makes it more fun that way.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I saw that on Joe Kenda's show Homicide Hunter.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 16, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I think I saw that on Joe Kenda's show Homicide Hunter.


I wonder what Joe Kenda dreams about in his sleep.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 16, 2020)

It was the wife's  lover, who was a marksman.   

(The part about the coroner's preliminary  ruling it a natural death without an explanation of why the window was broken is puzzling.

Good post, anyone have something similar- Where is our detective: Aunt Marg


----------



## Judycat (Nov 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I wonder what Joe Kenda dreams about in his sleep.


"There's one thing that never changes—murder. A life has been taken. Their stories are now my stories. I never know where a case is going to lead, but I'll never stop until it's solved. Somebody has to look out for the victim. If you kill, I will find you."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> It was the wife's  lover, who was a marksman.
> 
> (The part about the coroner's preliminary  ruling it a natural death without an explanation of why the window was broken is puzzling.
> 
> Good post, anyone have something similar- Where is our detective: Aunt Marg


I'm here, Jerry, I'm here!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 16, 2020)

911 said:


> The last story is also true and happened in Colorado Springs. Maybe it can be found on the Internet.
> BTW, I may have confused the story a bit, but the facts are for sure.


I recall reading something similar to this and perhaps it was this case.


----------

